# Solved: cmd.exe removal.



## kawasaki.05 (Jul 28, 2008)

A few days ago, I went to turn on my computer and it turned on okay, and i logged on fine and everything was working perfectly until i connected to my wireless network.
as soon as the internet was connected a flashing window popped up.
the window is black and it flashes and jumps all over the computer screen.
the screen looks like something that you might see on a DOS system.

i took the time to look at what the window was saying and it says the location of the program is:
C:/windows/system32/cmd.exe
and the text in the window says:
access denied. the system cannot find the path specified.

i am unable to close said window, nor minimize it.
i've tried running diagnostics, norton antivirus full system scan, ad-aware and they've all come back clean.

i started running the computer in safe mode and the window was no longer there.

does anyone know what this is and how to fix/remove it?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Download, install and run HiJackThis in normal mode and when that window is present.

Do the Scan and save logfile option. When the LOG file opens in Notepad, select All, Copy. Then, return here and in a reply post, Paste.


----------



## kawasaki.05 (Jul 28, 2008)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:56:14 PM, on 29/07/2008
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18000)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\hp\KBD\kbd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3SRCHMN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe Media Player\Adobe Media Player.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conime.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieuser.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil9f.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.eastlink.ca/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_CA&c=71&bd=Pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_CA&c=71&bd=Pavilion&pf=desktop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\2.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\2.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: mwsBar BHO - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: My Web Search - {07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NBKeyScan] "C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBKeyScan.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Plugin] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\M3PLUGIN.DLL,UPF
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvSvc] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LanguageShortcut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LGODDFU] "C:\Program Files\lg_fwupdate\fwupdate.exe" blrun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [My Web Search Bar Search Scope Monitor] "C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\m3SrchMn.exe" /m=0
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ALUAlert] C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALuNotify.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Launcher] %WINDIR%\SMINST\launcher.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IndxStoreSvr_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe" ASO-616B5711-6DAE-4795-A05F-39A1E5104020
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Speech Recognition] "C:\Windows\Speech\Common\sapisvr.exe" -SpeechUX -Startup
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Media Player.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe Media Player\Adobe Media Player.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbaredits/menusearch.jhtml?p=ZRxdm678YYCA
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: CabBuilder - http://kiw.imgag.com/imgag/kiw/toolbar/download/InstallerControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.exe.imgfarm.com/images/no...PopularScreenSaversFWBInitialSetup1.0.1.0.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w3/pr01/resources/VistaMSNPUplden-ca.cab
O16 - DPF: {6F15128C-E66A-490C-B848-5000B5ABEEAC} (HP Download Manager) - https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab
O16 - DPF: {80AEEC0E-A2BE-4B8D-985F-350FE869DC40} (HPDDClientExec Class) - http://h20264.www2.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsVista.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files\HP Games\My HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Nero BackItUp Scheduler 3 - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage Back-End Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SsBeSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage SCSI Service (SSScsiSV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - c:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe
--
End of file - 11884 bytes


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

There is at least one entry that indicates an infection. 
I have asked a Gold Shield to take over this thread.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi and welcome to TSG,

Please download Malwarebytes Anti-Malware form *Here* or *Here*

Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select "*Perform Quick Scan*", then click *Scan*.
The scan may take some time to finish,so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart.(See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy and paste the entire report in your next reply along with a new HijackThis log please.

Extra Note:
*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove,you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts,click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process,if asked to restart the computer,please do so immediatly.*


----------



## kawasaki.05 (Jul 28, 2008)

Malwarebytes
11:19:26 PM 30/07/2008
mbam-log-7-30-2008 (23-19-26).txt
Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 40020
Time elapsed: 9 minute(s), 17 second(s)
Memory Processes Infected: 2
Memory Modules Infected: 3
Registry Keys Infected: 137
Registry Values Infected: 10
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 19
Files Infected: 70
Memory Processes Infected:
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Unloaded process successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3SRCHMN.EXE (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Unloaded process successfully.
Memory Modules Infected:
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSOESTB.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Delete on reboot.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3REPROX.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Delete on reboot.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\2.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Delete on reboot.
Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{cf54be1c-9359-4395-8533-1657cf209cfe} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{d518921a-4a03-425e-9873-b9a71756821e} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{59c7fc09-1c83-4648-b3e6-003d2bbc7481} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{68af847f-6e91-45dd-9b68-d6a12c30e5d7} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{9170b96c-28d4-4626-8358-27e6caeef907} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{d1a71fa0-ff48-48dd-9b6d-7a13a3e42127} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{ddb1968e-ead6-40fd-8dae-ff14757f60c7} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{f138d901-86f0-4383-99b6-9cdd406036da} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{00a6faf6-072e-44cf-8957-5838f569a31d} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{00a6faf1-072e-44cf-8957-5838f569a31d} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{00a6faf1-072e-44cf-8957-5838f569a31d} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{07b18ea9-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{07b18ea0-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{07b18eaa-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{07b18eac-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{f87d7fb5-9dc5-4c8c-b998-d8dfe02e2978} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{07b18ea1-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{07b18ea1-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{07b18eab-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{07b18eab-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{53ced2d0-5e9a-4761-9005-648404e6f7e5} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearchtoolbar.settingsplugin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearchtoolbar.settingsplugin.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.iecookiesmanager (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{8ca01f0e-987c-49c3-b852-2f1ac4a7094c} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{1093995a-ba37-41d2-836e-091067c4ad17} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{120927bf-1700-43bc-810f-fab92549b390} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{247a115f-06c2-4fb3-967d-2d62d3cf4f0a} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3e53e2cb-86db-4a4a-8bd9-ffeb7a64df82} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{90449521-d834-4703-bb4e-d3aa44042ff8} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{991aac62-b100-47ce-8b75-253965244f69} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{bbabdc90-f3d5-4801-863a-ee6ae529862d} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{d6ff3684-ad3b-48eb-bbb4-b9e6c5a355c1} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{eb9e5c1c-b1f9-4c2b-be8a-27d6446fdaf8} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{0f8ecf4f-3646-4c3a-8881-8e138ffcaf70} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{b813095c-81c0-4e40-aa14-67520372b987} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{c9d7be3e-141a-4c85-8cd6-32461f3df2c7} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{cff4ce82-3aa2-451f-9b77-7165605fb835} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.iecookiesmanager.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{147a976f-eee1-4377-8ea7-4716e4cdd239} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{1E0DE227-5CE4-4ea3-AB0C-8B03E1AA76BC} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.datacontrol (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{c8cecde3-1ae1-4c4a-ad82-6d5b00212144} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{17de5e5e-bfe3-4e83-8e1f-8755795359ec} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{1f52a5fa-a705-4415-b975-88503b291728} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{a626cdbd-3d13-4f78-b819-440a28d7e8fc} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{25560540-9571-4d7b-9389-0f166788785a} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{25560540-9571-4d7b-9389-0f166788785a} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.datacontrol.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.htmlmenu (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{e47caee0-deea-464a-9326-3f2801535a4d} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3e1656ed-f60e-4597-b6aa-b6a58e171495} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{741de825-a6f0-4497-9aa6-8023cf9b0fff} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{3dc201fb-e9c9-499c-a11f-23c360d7c3f8} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{3dc201fb-e9c9-499c-a11f-23c360d7c3f8} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{98d9753d-d73b-42d5-8c85-4469cda897ab} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{98d9753d-d73b-42d5-8c85-4469cda897ab} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.htmlmenu.2 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearch.htmlpanel (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{3e720450-b472-4954-b7aa-33069eb53906} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3e720451-b472-4954-b7aa-33069eb53906} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3e720453-b472-4954-b7aa-33069eb53906} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{3e720452-b472-4954-b7aa-33069eb53906} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{3e720452-b472-4954-b7aa-33069eb53906} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearch.htmlpanel.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearchtoolbar.toolbarplugin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearchtoolbar.toolbarplugin.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.popswattersettingscontrol (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{8e6f1830-9607-4440-8530-13be7c4b1d14} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{63d0ed2b-b45b-4458-8b3b-60c69bbbd83c} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{63d0ed2d-b45b-4458-8b3b-60c69bbbd83c} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{63d0ed2c-b45b-4458-8b3b-60c69bbbd83c} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{63d0ed2c-b45b-4458-8b3b-60c69bbbd83c} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{8e6f1832-9607-4440-8530-13be7c4b1d14} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{a9571378-68a1-443d-b082-284f960c6d17} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.popswattersettingscontrol.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{7473d292-b7bb-4f24-ae82-7e2ce94bb6a9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{7473d290-b7bb-4f24-ae82-7e2ce94bb6a9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7473d291-b7bb-4f24-ae82-7e2ce94bb6a9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7473d293-b7bb-4f24-ae82-7e2ce94bb6a9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7473d295-b7bb-4f24-ae82-7e2ce94bb6a9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7473d297-b7bb-4f24-ae82-7e2ce94bb6a9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{7473d294-b7bb-4f24-ae82-7e2ce94bb6a9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{7473d294-b7bb-4f24-ae82-7e2ce94bb6a9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{7473d296-b7bb-4f24-ae82-7e2ce94bb6a9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearch.pseudotransparentplugin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearch.pseudotransparentplugin.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{84da4fdf-a1cf-4195-8688-3e961f505983} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.popswatterbarbutton (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.popswatterbarbutton.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{938aa51a-996c-4884-98ce-80dd16a5c9da} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{29d67d3c-509a-4544-903f-c8c1b8236554} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2e3537fc-cf2f-4f56-af54-5a6a3dd375cc} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2e9937fc-cf2f-4f56-af54-5a6a3dd375cc} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{9ff05104-b030-46fc-94b8-81276e4e27df} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{9ff05104-b030-46fc-94b8-81276e4e27df} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.htmlmenu.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{9afb8248-617f-460d-9366-d71cdeda3179} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\screensavercontrol.screensaverinstaller (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\screensavercontrol.screensaverinstaller.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{a4730ebe-43a6-443e-9776-36915d323ad3} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearch.outlookaddin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{adb01e81-3c79-4272-a0f1-7b2be7a782dc} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearch.outlookaddin.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.killerobjmanager (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.killerobjmanager.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.historykillerscheduler (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.historykillerscheduler.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.historyswattercontrolbar (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.historyswattercontrolbar.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{d9fffb27-d62a-4d64-8cec-1ff006528805} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{0d26bc71-a633-4e71-ad31-eadc3a1b6a3a} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{e342af55-b78a-4cd0-a2bb-da7f52d9d25e} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{e342af55-b78a-4cd0-a2bb-da7f52d9d25f} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearch.chatsessionplugin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{e79dfbc0-5697-4fbd-94e5-5b2a9c7c1612} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{72ee7f04-15bd-4845-a005-d6711144d86a} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{e79dfbc9-5697-4fbd-94e5-5b2a9c7c1612} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{e79dfbcb-5697-4fbd-94e5-5b2a9c7c1612} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{e79dfbca-5697-4fbd-94e5-5b2a9c7c1612} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{e79dfbca-5697-4fbd-94e5-5b2a9c7c1612} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearch.chatsessionplugin.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6e74766c-4d93-4cc0-96d1-47b8e07ff9ca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{de38c398-b328-4f4c-a3ad-1b5e4ed93477} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{f42228fb-e84e-479e-b922-fbbd096e792c} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\{1d4db7d2-6ec9-47a3-bd87-1e41684e07bb} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\RunDll32Policy\f3ScrCtr.dll (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\WR (Malware.Trace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\MyWebSearch (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Schemes\f3pss (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\MyWebSearch bar Uninstall (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Office\Outlook\Addins\MyWebSearch.OutlookAddin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Office\Word\Addins\MyWebSearch.OutlookAddin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\FunWebProducts (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Fun Web Products (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\MyWebSearch (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\FocusInteractive (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Infected:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\mywebsearch email plugin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\mywebsearch email plugin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks\{00a6faf6-072e-44cf-8957-5838f569a31d} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\{07b18ea9-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\{07b18ea9-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\mywebsearch plugin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\my web search bar search scope monitor (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\&Search\ (Adware.Hotbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Media\WMSDK\Sources\f3PopularScreensavers (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\User Agent\Post Platform\FunWebProducts (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
C:\Program Files\InetGet2 (Trojan.Downloader) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Delete on reboot.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Delete on reboot.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Delete on reboot.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Avatar (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Game (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\History (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\icons (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Message (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Settings (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Delete on reboot.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\1.bin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\2.bin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Delete on reboot.
C:\Program Files\FunWebProducts (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\FunWebProducts\ScreenSaver (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\FunWebProducts\ScreenSaver\Images (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\mjc (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
Files Infected:
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSOESTB.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Delete on reboot.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3REPROX.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Delete on reboot.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\2.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Delete on reboot.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSBAR.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3HISTSW.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3DTACTL.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3HTMLMU.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3HTML.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3POPSWT.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3SKIN.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3CJPEG.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3SCRCTR.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3OUTLCN.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3HTTPCT.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3MSG.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSOEPLG.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Delete on reboot.
C:\WINDOWS\System32\f3PSSavr.scr (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3REPROX.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSBAR.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSOEPLG.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSOESTB.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3BKGERR.JPG (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3IMSTUB.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3PSSAVR.SCR (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3RESTUB.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3SCHMON.EXE (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3SPACER.WMV (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3WALLPP.DAT (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3WPHOOK.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\FWPBUDDY.PNG (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3FFXTBR.JAR (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3FFXTBR.MANIFEST (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3HIGHIN.EXE (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3IDLE.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3IMPIPE.EXE (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3MEDINT.EXE (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3NTSTBR.JAR (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3NTSTBR.MANIFEST (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3PLUGIN.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3SKPLAY.EXE (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3SLSRCH.EXE (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3SRCHMN.EXE (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSSVC.EXE (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\NPMYWEBS.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Avatar\COMMON.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Game\CHECKERS.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Game\CHESS.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Game\REVERSI.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\icons\CM.ICO (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\icons\MFC.ICO (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\icons\PSS.ICO (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\icons\SMILEY.ICO (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\icons\WB.ICO (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\icons\ZWINKY.ICO (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Message\COMMON.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\COMMON.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\DOG.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\FISH.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\KUNGFU.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\LIFEGARD.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\MAID.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\MAILBOX.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\OPERA.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> 
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\ROBOT.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> 
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\SEDUCT.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> 
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\SURFER.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> 
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Settings\s_pid.dat (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> 
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) ->


----------



## kawasaki.05 (Jul 28, 2008)

the last few lines of that scan are supposed to say that they were quarantined and deleted, but aparrantly my post was too long.

here's the hijackthis log:

hijackthis logfile:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:56:14 PM, on 29/07/2008
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18000)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\hp\KBD\kbd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3SRCHMN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe Media Player\Adobe Media Player.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conime.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieuser.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil9f.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.eastlink.ca/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_CA&c=71&bd=Pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_CA&c=71&bd=Pavilion&pf=desktop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\2.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\2.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: mwsBar BHO - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: My Web Search - {07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NBKeyScan] "C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBKeyScan.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Plugin] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\M3PLUGIN.DLL,UPF
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvSvc] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LanguageShortcut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LGODDFU] "C:\Program Files\lg_fwupdate\fwupdate.exe" blrun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [My Web Search Bar Search Scope Monitor] "C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\m3SrchMn.exe" /m=0
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ALUAlert] C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALuNotify.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Launcher] %WINDIR%\SMINST\launcher.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IndxStoreSvr_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe" ASO-616B5711-6DAE-4795-A05F-39A1E5104020
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Speech Recognition] "C:\Windows\Speech\Common\sapisvr.exe" -SpeechUX -Startup
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Media Player.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe Media Player\Adobe Media Player.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbaredits/menusearch.jhtml?p=ZRxdm678YYCA
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: CabBuilder - http://kiw.imgag.com/imgag/kiw/toolbar/download/InstallerControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.exe.imgfarm.com/images/no...PopularScreenSaversFWBInitialSetup1.0.1.0.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w3/pr01/resources/VistaMSNPUplden-ca.cab
O16 - DPF: {6F15128C-E66A-490C-B848-5000B5ABEEAC} (HP Download Manager) - https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab
O16 - DPF: {80AEEC0E-A2BE-4B8D-985F-350FE869DC40} (HPDDClientExec Class) - http://h20264.www2.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsVista.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files\HP Games\My HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Nero BackItUp Scheduler 3 - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage Back-End Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SsBeSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage SCSI Service (SSScsiSV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - c:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe

--
End of file - 11884 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for installing the recovery console and downloading and running ComboFix:

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that along with a new HijackThis log.

Important notes regarding ComboFix:

ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser. This can easily be changed once we're finished.

ComboFix also prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you, please let me know. This can be undone manually when we're finished.


----------



## kawasaki.05 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey, Thankyou for all your help.
After I ran the malwarebytes scan, the cmd.exe thing stopped popping up.
Again, thankyou.
-Kawasaki.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

So you're saying you want to abandon the rest of the clean up?


----------



## kawasaki.05 (Jul 28, 2008)

oh haha. i didn't realize there was more.
i'm pretty stupid when it comes to computers.

i'll post those logs shortly.


----------



## kawasaki.05 (Jul 28, 2008)

I just tried running combofix three times, and all three times it said that "windows command prompt" has stopped working and then the program shuts down.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you sure you disabled your security programs?

Try removing it and downloading it again but this time when saving the ComboFix.exe, rename it to Combo-Fix.exe.


----------



## kawasaki.05 (Jul 28, 2008)

does that mean that i need to shut off norton?
because it doesn't give me the option to turn it off, just uninstall it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

If you have an icon in the system try you should be able to right-click it and select "disable" or something similar to shut it down.


----------



## kawasaki.05 (Jul 28, 2008)

i'm sorry, but i'm not going to turn off norton.
i'm way out of my confort zone.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You can disconnect from the Internet after downloading but before running ComboFix and then it's safe to disable Norton.


----------

